# Digital TV



## vintage (Sep 13, 2009)

Just some info, if anyone likes that crazy channel 5 in Italy, it is going digital in a few days, so you may need to upgrade your TV or get a decoder. I don't know if this is the only station going digital, but it is the one I saw the message on. 
Bill


----------

